# Vietnamese Blue [Flying] Tree Frogs?



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know much about these or keep them? Seen some around in a few shops but cant seem to find anything at all really on the tinternet about them. All I know is that they are known as vietnamese blue tree frogs or vietnamese flying frogs. Can anyone help?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

have you checked on pollywogs site? if there isnt a caresheet you could try asking in the forum.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I have some of these, when I bought them I was given a latin name that later proved to be false so was a bit stuck on how to keep them until I was advised to treat then the same as White treefrogs.
This seems to be working well and mine are thriving, the only thing I have done different is give them a big shallow water dish as they enjoy swimming..

Maddie


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

ooooo post some pics they sound lovely.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

do they look like this:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe no - but thats cute!!!!!



basky said:


> do they look like this:


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

basky said:


> do they look like this:


No they are a very bright blue.

I need to take some pics of my new salamanders so I will take some of the frogs too and post them up tomorrow.

Maddie


----------

